# Carrier V Ac Fixed



## Rittenhouse (Dec 13, 2014)

This happened last summer, but I hope it's useful to those of you hoping to keep your Carrier AC alive another season.

My unit started making a rattle. I climbed up top and poked around at it (carefully) while it was running, and isolated the noise to the fan motor. This powers both the condenser and evaporator fans.

Pulled the motor and found an electric shop in Salt Lake City where they agreed to have a look at it. Three hours and some new bushings later, and I had a vibration-free motor!

The charge was only about $40. Gave me a good opportunity to clean and straighten the fins while I was at it.


----------

